# How would you detail this engine bay?



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

I am going to detail my enginebay, but I have no coue how to start and do this. Tell me what to do


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1) Warm the engine up a bit
2) turn it off
3) spray on your de-greaser (I use P21s or Megs Super De-greaser)
4) Scrub with a detailing brush
5) Repeat 3 and 4 until happy
6) Turn engine on
7) Spray engine with power washer on low setting, do not aim at elecs
8) let warm engine dry itself
9) finish with something like 303 Aerospace
10) do this 


:thumb:


----------



## az_mk (Jun 30, 2008)

wet and dry and a hell of alot of patiance to me!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> 1) Warm the engine up a bit
> 2) turn it off
> 3) spray on your de-greaser (I use P21s or Megs Super De-greaser)
> 4) Scrub with a detailing brush
> ...


Thats what id do too.

btw 850i I take it?


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Thats what id do too.
> 
> btw 850i I take it?


Yes it is


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lovely car, cant go far wrong with Cueballs advice, if you have any electrical connections out in the open always a good idea to cover them in foil to be on the safe side.


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

but if no water can go on the connections, how do I clean them?


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

give them a wipe over with a MF.


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

and what kind of brush should I get. For the tight areas and so


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

I have heard some use wd40. Have you heard about that?


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

To be honest I would use apc on the connections very lightly then after it spray them with a little WD40 to insulate them. Just don't get water in plugs and connectors

Earth points and things like that should be ok, Just be cautious and as said when rinsing the engine leave it running.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andpgud said:


> but if no water can go on the connections, how do I clean them?


I have never once worried about water on connections, and never been caught out...maybe I'm lucky who knows 

Engines and connectors get rain water on them all the time.... that is my view anyway.... 

I wash my engine everytime I clean the car....used to have a BMW Hartge V8, now a XKR supercharged V8....and I have never had any problems.

I just don't go mental and aim a full power jet of water anywhere near them...

As for brushes, I normally use this one...it's a slide one, so you can make the bristles long and soft, or short and hard...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Meguiars_Slide_Lock_Detail_Brush_1.html

I would also look into some metal polish for the top of the engine.... they will look good polished up...

Been trying to get a 850csi (M8) over here for a while...very rare cars....

How do you like your 8 series?

:thumb:

<edit>

Here is a snip from on of my details, using the above process:

The engine was cleaned using megs degreaser, PS21 and finished off with 303 aerospace.





































Hope this helps..

:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

andpgud said:


> Yes it is


Very nice, we defiantly need more pics of that


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I have never once worried about water on connections, and never been caught out...maybe I'm lucky who knows
> 
> Engines and connectors get rain water on them all the time.... that is my view anyway....
> 
> ...


I love the 8 series. Normally I would want the CSI, but you cannt always get what you want. Guess this wont be easy because there are a lot of tights spot in this engine bay.


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Very nice, we defiantly need more pics of that


Here you go


----------



## andpgud (Jun 27, 2010)

Can you also tell me what APC stands for?


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

andpgud said:


> Can you also tell me what APC stands for?


All Purpose Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

andpgud said:


> and what kind of brush should I get. For the tight areas and so


I've found out that a dish brush works well.
Make sure that the de-greaser doesn't dry in parts 3) and 4) before rinsing.

Just go ahead! It will make a huge difference.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

What cueball has said is spot on,a personal preferance i would finish it off with some swissvax motorshine


----------

